# Drill Powered Band Saw



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

*Drill Powered Band Saw*

Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


interesting


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


its wild to see some of that old stuff, there used to be a ton of "not great ideas that do actually work"..lol


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


I had forgotten about it's esixtence and that photo brought back memories of seeing it in sears many years ago. Very unusual. I wonder if sears sold many of them…I know now of one for sure. How well does it work?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


put on a new little permanent motor and you will one thats actuly being
sold today under another name 
and this size of a bandsaw is qeit good for small hobby use
if you make dollhouse furniture/ R/c modells and so on

it was fun to se that again , thank´s for sharing it
and welcome to L J enjoy and have fun

Dennis


----------



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


Greg the WhoDat - It worked okay for what it was original purchased for. My wife wanted scrolled tread brackets for a house we were building. I talked her into letting me buy this saw and making them myself instead of buying the brackets pre-made. I guess I have had the saw for about 23 years rather than the 30 previously stated. It will cut ¾" material well and maybe even 1-1/2" if you go slowly. That's about it.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


Granite top too ;-)


----------



## ozzy711 (Aug 18, 2014)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


found at a flea mkt…..awesum and cuts great…where do u get the blades and I am using years old blade (still cutting great)cutting deer antlers for jewelry….am close 2 50-60 yrs old remember the Beatles but never seeing this wonderful tool


----------



## Swal55 (Jun 26, 2017)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


I have one. Runs great. Anybody know where I can get a new belt for it?


----------



## Swal55 (Jun 26, 2017)

BuilderMan said:


> *Drill Powered Band Saw*
> 
> Does anybody remember this? As you can see, it is a drill powered Black & Decker band saw I got about 30 years ago. I have not used it in a long, long time but I purchased a steel cutting conversion kit with it at the time. It is a steel cutting blade and a replacement speed reduction gear. I have and need to cut light metal a few times a year so I thought I would put it on. What the heck, I got it!


I can get the saw blades for the Black and Decker Drill Powered Bandsaw on eBay.


----------



## Boomerjax (1 mo ago)

I just got one today. It's the only bandsaw i own, so I'm going to use it! Looks exactly like your picture. I googled drill powered bandsaw to see what I had. Perfect working order


----------



## Boomerjax (1 mo ago)

JCantin said:


> Granite top too ;-)


I got one today that looks exactly like the one pictured, but the table was actually metal. But painted with a thick enamel paint. Cool piece. Mine works well (so far)


----------

